# got micro reel today



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

everything works good the connection to micro explorer is not the best a dumb a** could mess it up works good nice picture


----------



## JimmyRooter (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice...


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

please send me mine!!! thanks in advance


----------

